# Anyone Wading tonight??



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone wading tonight in san luis pass? I'm thinking about going tonight and fishing thru the night to beat the heat from tomorrow. I've done it a few time with some good success. ( before anyone says it.. I'm taking a life jacket, and sting ray guards with plenty of mosquito repellent)

I know tides aren't going to be awesome but I need to get out been way too long since I been out. Maybe I can catch something on topz..?? 

If anyone is in the area, feel free to say hello. Ill post a report when I get a chance .. Hoping to get other bites besides mosquitoes..:headknock

Gus


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't go Alone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

